# satter Kurzschluß  und Glück gehabt



## rheumakay (6 Juni 2012)

Bei uns heute passiert...
Heute hat ein Azubi einer Fremdfirma einen Kurzschluß verursacht.
Vorsicherung (1Phase) 355A (direkt vorm Trafo) angesprochen, sowie Hochspannungsseitig - Trafo 35A-Sicherung.
Azubi hat sich „nur“ die Finger verbrannt.


----------



## jora (6 Juni 2012)

rheumakay schrieb:


> Azubi hat sich „nur“ die Finger verbrannt.



Je nach Chef wird das aber garantiert nicht besonders lustig für ihn ^^ ich erinner mich da gerne an meinen Ausbilder :sad:
Der Azubi sollte Loto spielen, so nen glück wie der hat!!!


----------



## rheumakay (6 Juni 2012)

naja, ehrlich gesagt konnte er glaube ich nichts dafür-zumindest ist das Ganze nicht 100%ig nachvollziehbar.
Beim los schrauben des Deckels ist der Kurzschluß passiert.
Nach dem Kurzschluß fehlte die Trennplatte zwischen L2&L3, es könnte aber auch durch herabfallenden Staub passiert sein.
Die Firma war beauftragt worden , um diese alte durch eine neue zu ersetzen.


----------



## Boeby (6 Juni 2012)

Darf man die Bilder zu Schulungszwecken weiter verwenden?

MfG


----------



## Verpolt (6 Juni 2012)

Die 5 Regeln durfte er wahrscheinlich nicht anwenden, weil (wie meistens) der "Saft" gebraucht wird. 

PS: Haben die 4 Deckelschrauben innen einen Metall-Ring zum Verriegeln? Da nimmt man den Deckel ab und kommt mit dem Teil ausversehen an L2+L3


----------



## rheumakay (6 Juni 2012)

na klar dürft ihr die Bilder weiter verwenden..das wollte ich ja auch u.a. damit bezwecken.
Wann sieht man schon mal solche Bilder.
@Verpolt
ich weiß was du mit den Deckelschrauben meinst, aber der Deckel war KOMPLETT aus Kunstoff.
Meine Vermutung ist, dass die Trennplatte zwischen L2&L3 raus gefallen ist, da ist der Abstand zwischen den Klemmfedern der Sicherung nur minimal...


----------



## Boeby (6 Juni 2012)

Hmm... 
meine Vermutung geht eher zu nem Stück Tüddeldraht oder Ähnliches, was auf dem Deckel aussen gelegen hat und beim Entfernen reingefallen ist. Den findest auch nicht mehr wieder, der klebt jetzt in Einzelteilen am Kunststoff. Naja, was solls ... man wird es, zumindest hier, nicht geklärt bekommen!


----------



## Tommi (6 Juni 2012)

Hallo,

hatte der Azubi auch eine Körperdurchströmung?

Da kommt mit Sicherheit die BG ins Haus, wenn sie davon erfährt.
> 3 Tage Arbeitsunfähigkeit oder Krankenhausaufenthalt genügen.

Da wird Euch dann die Frage gestellt, ob die Fremdfirma eingewiesen
war und warum unter Spannung gearbeitet wurde. Haben die das von
sich aus gemacht oder habt ihr das gewollt? Bereite Dich darauf vor.

Spätestens jetzt solltest Du der Fremdfirma eine Einweisung verpassen,
daß die 5 Sicherheitsregeln bei Euch in Zukunft
angewendet werden müssen. Das ist dann die Maßnahme nach dem Unfall
und kommt immer gut.
Du mußt nur den Verantwortlichen der Fremdfirma einweisen, der muß
das dann, auch an seinen Azubi, weitergeben.

Wenn's dem jungen Mann gut geht, wird aber sonst nichts passieren. 

War das ein Schalker? 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Oberchefe (6 Juni 2012)

> Die 5 Regeln durfte er wahrscheinlich nicht anwenden, weil (wie meistens) der "Saft" gebraucht wird.



Ein Azubi darf nicht unter Spannung arbeiten. Punkt!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 Juni 2012)

rheumakay schrieb:


> ..Die Firma war beauftragt worden , um diese alte durch eine neue zu ersetzen.


Warum? War mit der alten Kiste etwas nicht in Ordnung?




Oberchefe schrieb:


> Ein Azubi darf nicht unter Spannung arbeiten.  Punkt!


Wenn man erst mal nur den Deckel abnimmt, zählt das dann  schon als "unter Spannung arbeiten"?


----------



## M-Ott (6 Juni 2012)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Wenn man erst mal nur den Deckel abnimmt, zählt das dann  schon als "unter Spannung arbeiten"?


Als "unter Spannung arbeiten" zählt alles, wo eine direkte Berührung unter (gefährlicher) Spannung stehender Teile möglich ist.


----------



## Cassandra (6 Juni 2012)

Tommi schrieb:


> Spätestens jetzt solltest Du der Fremdfirma eine Einweisung verpassen,
> daß die 5 Sicherheitsregeln bei Euch in Zukunft angewendet werden müssen.



 Könnte schwierig werden, die Spannungsfreiheit festzustellen, ohne den Deckel abzunehmen! 

 Ansonsten ist die Reihenfolge sehr wichtig!
 Zumindest das Kurzschließen hat hat er sicher nicht vergessen! 

 LG Cassandra


----------



## rheumakay (6 Juni 2012)

also..
zunächst einmal hat der Azubi "Nur" den Lichtbogen abbekommen, kein Stromschlag.
Wenn´s ein Schalker gewesen wäre, wäre er jetzt nicht mehr am leben (Sorry-immer diese Späße mit Minderheiten)
Das der Azubi nicht unter Spannung arbeiten darf ist auch klar.Der Monteur der Fremdfirma hat diesen unmittelbar beaufsichtigt.
Wenn dieser aber zu Ihm sagt "Schraub mal den Deckel auf"...naja ist schon arbeiten unter Spannung.
Die UV soll ausgetauscht werden , da eben wie passiert, wenn man den Deckel abschraubt keinen Berührungsschutz mehr hat.
Das gleiche gilt in der UV für "blanke"Stromschienen , Anschlüsse an den Automaten , keine RCD und und und.
In dieser Halle wurde seit längerem nicht mehr produziert-soll in nächster Zeit aber wieder Produktion stattfinden.
Deswegen habe ich veranlasst, dass diese UV demnächst umgebaut wird.


----------



## Tommi (6 Juni 2012)

Cassandra schrieb:


> Könnte schwierig werden, die Spannungsfreiheit festzustellen, ohne den Deckel abzunehmen!



unter Umständen, wir wissen nicht, wo er oder man hätte noch im Niederspannungsbereich messen können...
Aber auf einen BG-Besuch sollte sich der TE schon vorbereiten, das weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Bär1971 (15 September 2012)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Warum? War mit der alten Kiste etwas nicht in Ordnung?
> 
> 
> Wenn man erst mal nur den Deckel abnimmt, zählt das dann  schon als "unter Spannung arbeiten"?



Aber sicher: erst Ausschalten, gegen wiedereinschalten sichern, dann öffnen, dann messen, dann arbeiten... die zwingende Reihenfolge für jeden Azubi


----------



## der_iwan (15 September 2012)

Bär1971 schrieb:


> Aber sicher: erst Ausschalten, gegen wiedereinschalten sichern, dann öffnen, dann messen, dann arbeiten... die zwingende Reihenfolge für jeden Azubi



Nicht nur für den Azubi


----------



## wirehead (15 September 2012)

Ist das oben im Bild die Zuleitung? War die mit 355A abgesichert?

Bei alten Abgängen, besonders in Trafostationen, hab ich immer etwas Angst gerade weil da irgendwas dazwichen fallen oder abbrechen kann wenn man Sicherungen zieht. Seid einem Kurzschluss letztes Jahr gehe ich eigentlich nur noch mit voller PSA bei. Sieht zwar teilweise bescheuert und übertrieben aus aber gerade wenn jemand zuschaut hat man eine Vorbildfunktion.
Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin ob die wirklich reicht wenns mal an der richtigen Stelle kracht.


----------



## nade (17 September 2012)

@wire, hab mir gerade mal die Bilder etwas genauer angeguckt. Also von derm Queerschnitt her ist die Abgehende Leitung geschätzt max 16mm² Da es zumindest soweit ich es gefunden habe, kein NYY gibt, das bei größer 16mm² Einzelader hat.
Also wäre da ein Kurzschluss mit 63A gewesen, wenn es diesen Weg gewesen wäre. Also Abgangsseitig.

Die Zuleitung selber fehlt. Wurde aber so vermute ich mal nach der "Schalthandlung" erst rausgezogen. Wiederrum fraglich, warum an den Schrauben keine Verwendung zu sehen ist, aber auf den Sockel keine Schwärzung ist, wo wohl mal eine Leitung war....
Ebenso 3 Schweißstellen... Links neben L1 auf der Trägerplatte, L2-L3 an den Messerkontakten, und neben L3 zur Trägerplatte.
Also schon irgentwo Merkwürdig. Nach einer Entstehung NUR durch den Deckel runter machen sieht das für mich nicht aus. Auch schon etwas komisch, wenn da was auf dem Deckel gelegen hätte. Die Hauptstelle L2 zu L3 wäre damit erklärbar. Aber nicht bei L1.
Alle 3 NH´s sehen ausgelöst aus. 63A hab ich noch nicht so wegballern gesehn bei einem Kurzschluss. Mir ist auch schon eine Sammelschinenklemme zwischen 2 Schienen gefallen. Hatte gut geknallt, aber nicht so den Schrank eingeschwärzt.
Lasst den Kasten verschwinden, und nimm dir mal den Gesellen zur Seite und frag ihn mal was da wirklich war. 
Oder gab es da schon von Früher solche Kurzschlusspuren?

Also das die Drähte da oben 335A abgekonnt haben sollten, stell ich in Frage. 125A könnte gut sein. Aber dann war der Kurzschluss immernoch auf der Abgangsseite. Da war wohl ehr etwas langsam "gegrillt" worden...
Aber gut, dass nicht mehr passiert ist.


----------



## rheumakay (17 September 2012)

Hallo Jungs,
das Foto ist nur ein Teil der UV.
Das Foto entstand ,nach dem der Strom wieder eingeschaltet wurde.
Die Kabel oberhalb des Trenners sind die Abgänge.
Unterhalb ging es mit x mm² runter auf die Stromschiene, die hat man abgeklemmt, um diesen Bereich spannungslos zu machen.
Der Azubi hat schon nach kurzer Zeit wieder gearbeitet - Finger sind auch alle wieder verheilt.
BG hatte sich gar nicht gemeldet (zumindest nicht bei mir - als Beauftragte Firma).
Die Unterverteilung wurde mittlerweile ausgetauscht.


----------



## nade (17 September 2012)

Das ist die Hauptsache, das wieder alles verheilt ist.
Eines ist mal sicher, der Azubi hat seine Weihe erhalten. So schnell wird er, auch wenn er nichts dazu konnte, nicht die Wirkung des Stromes unterschätzen.
Aber so gesehen auch gutes Material um Betriebe, und auch Haushalte etwas Wach zu Rütteln, wenn es um die maroden Anlagen auzutauschen geht. Die Anlage hier schätze ich mal auf ca 40 Jahre.

Denke mal die BG hat hier bedingt durch die Beschreibung wie es passierte, in Verbindung mit den Verletzungen, die keine teuren NAchbehandlungen auf dauer haben, sich der Bürokratie zu getan und weiter geschlafen.


----------



## Paule (17 September 2012)

Die Halbwertszeit von dem NH-Trenner ist doch auch schon überschritten. 
Wäre wohl vernünftiger einen neuen Trenner einzubauen als nur die Trennplatten zu tauschen.


----------



## nade (17 September 2012)

Paule schrieb:


> Die Halbwertszeit von dem NH-Trenner ist doch auch schon überschritten.
> Wäre wohl vernünftiger einen neuen Trenner einzubauen als nur die Trennplatten zu tauschen.



Nur gut, das hier Ironie und sarkassmnus rauszulesen ist. 
Nun ja ein Trenner in dem Sinne war es wohl auch nicht. Ehr ein Sicherungshalter für NH 00.


----------



## wirehead (20 September 2012)

Ok hab mir im nachhinein auch gedacht das es wohl ein Abgang sein muss. Dann erklärt sich auf jedenfall das es so gekracht hat.

Wir hatten letztes Jahr etwas pech als wir mit einem vermeintlich Isoliertem Werkzeug einen Kurzschluss an einem aktiven 3000A Scheinensystem ausgelöst haben.
Zu unserem glück war zu der Zeit nur einer von vier 2000kVA Trafos dran und der 35 jahre alte NS Lastschalter hat ausgelöst.
Ist alles mit ein paar Löschern in den Klamotten und ein paar gebrochener Schienenhalter sehr glücklich ausgegangen und war in 3h wieder repariert. Daher nur noch mit PSA und dem richtigen Werkzeug.   

Wenns irgendwie möglich ist versuchen wir alte Verteilungen (auch noch etwas neuer als die hier zu sehen ist) gegen moderne Auszutauschen. Dadurch das viele alte Anlagen garkeinen Berührungsschutz haben kann ich eigentlich keinen Kollegen ruhigen gewissens dort dran Arbeiten lassen (Sicherungen wechseln reicht ja schon). Wenn etwas passiert hab ich eventuell die Arschkarte. 

Gruß


----------



## fliegender holländer (30 September 2012)

Bei uns traf es einen "Unschuldigen"

Nach einen Vorfall letzten Monat kriege ich bei solchen Bilder Gänsehaut.
Einen Schlosser hat sich an der Rückseite eines Schaltschrankes leicht abgestützt,resultat war einen lauten Knall und zwei Löcher hinten in der Schaltschrankwand.
Die Wucht der Explosion hat sogar die Schaltschranktür aufgedrückt.
Nach sicherstellen der Spannungsfreiheit haben wir festgestellt dass zwischen Rückwand und Stromführende Schrauben nur 1,5 Cm Platz war, und beim anlehnen wurde hier einen satten Kurzschluss bei 2000!!!!! Ampere vorsicherung verursacht.
Hat uns sogar die 10KV Trafoabsicherung rausgehauen, und der Bursche hatte nur Brandverletzungen am Unterarm!

Pikantes Detail: einen Tag danach ( während er zur beobachtung im Krankenhaus lag ) hatte er tatsächlich Geburtstag.


----------



## Matze001 (30 September 2012)

Dann mal alles Gute! Auf das er noch ein paar Mal feiern kann!

Grüße

Marcel


----------

